# want to connect 2 wired routers to 1 broadband connection



## atul.pilot (Jun 24, 2008)

hey guys,
here is my problem i want to connect two wired routers which both of them are billion bipac 5200s , plz refer [http://www.billion.com/_Internet/usermanual/BIPAC5200seriesUM.pdf"] to know more about the router.both of them use the same settings. both of them are ADSL Modem/Router and they are having DHCP Server:Enabled, Connection TypePPoE, NAT Status:activated.

so basically one of the router is connected in my office which is around one mile away from my home and the other router is in my home ,but luckily the internet connection wire which is a single pair adsl wire , so its basically not an rj45 connection its only a simple wire that the broadband operators give here in india that i took for my office, is going from the top of my house to my office so what i did is i cut the wire on top of my house and joined a peice of adsl wire to it till my house and then joined it to the 2nd router so the wire is connected to both the routers.i made both the routers to work.

now i want to use both the routers at the same time but what happens is that when i try to connect both of them only one works while the other router does not connect to the internet, so plz can anyone suggest me any changes in the setting of the router to be made in order to connect both the routers to the internet at the same time.

i cant use wireless solution as it is too far and also cannot use ethernet wire.
so can chaging of seetings in router affect the use.

thanks guys in advance,

and hope to find any solution


----------



## freaksavior (Jun 24, 2008)

Go pick up a 5-8 port switch and you will be good to go.

You should be able to daisy chain them toghether , heard it is possible.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jun 24, 2008)

ahh i think i understand now hmm, i think you will probably fail cuz its ADSL and it requires a modem not a router


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Jun 30, 2008)

Atul
 What you are using is an ADSL Modem with router (not a seperate router ) at both the location  with same phone line. Accoring to your isp's setting you can only connect one modem at a time on one line. 
To use internet both the place same time, you have to configure one modem to always connected setting. Take the lan cable from modem to a wireless access point. put a directional antena at office roof facing your house ( in proper degree).
Put a direction antena on your house top facing office. connect antena to access point and then to your pc.  
If antena's orrientation are proper them it can work for more the 3 miles.
so that's  the best solution.
No other setting can be done in ADSL Modem.

Thanking
Rakesh Sharma 
Jodhpur


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 30, 2008)

Atul,

If I understand:  You have two routers. One at home. One at work.

BUT you only have ONE internet account. You cannot connect both routers to the internet using the same credentials. You need to get ANOTHER internet account.  Then they can BOTH connect to the internet.

To be able to connect PC's at home with PC's at work, you will need to use a VPN setup (virtual private network). Altertatively, you have a Server or NAS in the office and open an FTP port to the internet.


ALTERNATIVE

IF you are only one mile away and have DIRECT LINE OF SIGHT, then you could set up a wireless BRIDGE.  You need two wireless access points to do this. A router with wireless is often not enough... but some routers with wireless can do this. (Most NOT). See Netgear WG302 or WAG102 as an example of devices that can connect.

The distance will be too far to connect. But if direct line of sight, you can use directional aerial boosters. There's lots of info on the web about them. Some people connect 5+ miles.


----------

